
Will New York get a Brexit boost to cancel out feared 'Trump slump'? - misnamed
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/jan/24/new-york-brexit-boost-trump-slump-fears-financial-business
======
gozur88
Yet more FUD about Brexit, only this time they managed to get a dig in on
Trump in the headline.

There's no "Trump slump", and banks will flee London in the same way the UK
economy went into a tailspin that left millions starving.

~~~
gamechangr
* There's no "Trump slump" * --- I'm upvoting you.

I get tired of hearing predictions that sound as ridiculous as CNN mid
election like this highlight reel ....[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V_w-
kDLbl8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V_w-kDLbl8)

I used to "drink the cool aid" CNN was selling.

